# who resides in florida



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny Resides in Florida . 
But he is not attending any meets and greets ..Because he drowned his cruzen ..


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

so he drove it into a lake?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BNR is in Palm Beach


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Do they sell coil overs and chassis braces?


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Space Coast!


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Tallahassee


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Old people and coc lords?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Bob Vila?


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

Miami, FL here.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like we got some cruze fans in the old people state


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Looks like we got some cruze fans in the old people state


Hey now, I'm not old. I'm only 21.


----------



## TNovak (Nov 18, 2011)

Sanford Fl


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Hey now, I'm not old. I'm only 21


as am, if you live here you know we are he state of old people, golf courses, and unpredictable weather


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

born and raised here in the sunshine state
live on the space coast 3 miles from the beach


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

here in Florida our cars rust from the top down. im happy we don't have to worry about salts on the road. all you need to prevent rust here is just a bi monthly wax lol. i would ha getting underneath the cruze. not much room


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> as am, if you live here you know we are he state of old people, golf courses, and unpredictable weather


Yes, I can agree with that. Hahaha.

We need to organize a meet for Florida Cruzers.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

that would be cool. now im sure if we are lucky maybe 50 people would show


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Am I the only west-coaster?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Y'all have Josie. That's all that matters.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Am I the only west-coaster?


 im out southwest florida if that helps


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Lets organize a meet!!


----------



## hamish05064 (Apr 5, 2016)

Me too from south west florida we could meet for some beers lol


----------

